# Psychische Probleme/Depressiv?



## Alamor (6. November 2007)

Hallo!

Ist ein ernsteres Thema und eine ernst gemeinte Frage!

Wer von Euch ist depressiv? Fühlt sich nie gut und hat immer schlechte Laune? 
Nicht jetzt wegen WoW sondern wegen anderen Umständen.
Ich zb. bin so ein Typ. bin auch in x Psychotherapie Foren eingetragen. So wirklich helfen konnte mir noch nix. Nur ablenken, so wie WoW.

Mich würd wirklich interessieren. Immerhin ist das nicht grade das seltenste. Ich denke sogar nur etwa 2% der menschen sind wirklich glücklich mit sich selbst und dem Leben.

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wieviele Kiddies hier rein spammen.


----------



## Escurona (6. November 2007)

Hallo Alamor,
ich hoffe mal des keine kiddies hier rein spammen.
Klar ich denke mal das hat jeder mal jedoch kommt es drauf an in welcher heftigkeit und länge.
Wenn du über etwas reden möchtest schreib mih einfach ich kenn mich jetzt ein bissel damit aus^^bin da jetzt seit 5 jahren drin auch mit anderen sachen als depressiv.Meld dich einfah mal
liebe grüsse Escu


----------



## Nillonde (6. November 2007)

Ich hatte mal ne sehr harte Depressiv-Phase nach dem Selbstmordversuch meienr Mutter. Am anfang hab ich den Schock darüber nicht ausgelebt sondern "runtergeschluckt und verdrängt" weil ich nen jüngeren Bruder habe und für den stark sein wollte. Als ich dann zwei, drei monate später bei meinem Freund war kam das wie ne Lawine zurück. 
Ich saß nacht vorm Balkonfenster und war am heulen und wusste nicht mal wieso genau. Für meinen Freund war das damals auch sehr schwer weil ich ihm gegenüber auch sehr komisch reagiert hab und ich denke mal er wollte mir bestimmt mehr als einmal den Hals umdrehen (zu recht).

Ich kann jedem nur raten 
1. NIEMALS Schocks/ähnliches zu verdrängen. Danach wirds nur noch schlimmer.
2. bei anhaltenden Depressionen Hilfe zu suchen bei Arzt, Freunden, Familie

und zu gute letzt nochn kleiner Tip:
Ab und an haben wir doch alle mal kleinere Depressionen und "dunkle Tage" für diese Zeiten habe ich mir ein anonymes Blog angelegtt mit pw-schutz, damit leb ich meine Depriseite aus. Tut manchmal ganz gut so seine Gedanken aufzuschreiben.

Zu den eventuellen Spamern: Wer hier rein spamt hat nicht viel im Kopf und sollte eher bemitleidet werden.


----------



## Alamor (6. November 2007)

Schön das es doch ernst genommen wird!

Also ich hab seit ca. 6 Jahren immer Depressive Phasen die doch schon immer über sehr viele Monate gehen. Zwischendurch wenn ich Geld habe oder doch mal mit jemanden Kontakt hab den ich etwas mehr mag, bessert sich das ganze, aber sobald jemand erfährt das ich Depressiv bin, schon einen Selbstmordversuch hatte usw. wenden sie sich ab und es wird noch schlimmer als vorher. 
Vor Kurzem habe ich von ein paar Leuten gehört das ich "kalt" geworden bin. 
Das stimmt sogar vielleicht, aber ich wüsste nicht wie ich das ändern könnte. Alleine steht man immer blöd da.


----------



## Tikume (6. November 2007)

Wenn es so schlimm ist, würde ich Dir auch raten mal einen Arzt aufzusuchen. Ich glaube nicht dass Psychotherapieforen hier so gut sind.


----------



## Rheyadriel (6. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn es so schlimm ist, würde ich Dir auch raten mal einen Arzt aufzusuchen. Ich glaube nicht dass Psychotherapieforen hier so gut sind.



/sign 
depressionen bleiben meist nur so lange vorhanden weil sie unentdeckt bleiben und nicht (auf welche weise auch immer) behandelt werden. oft können sie schon innerhalb einen jahres sehr stark vermindert werden. geh am besten erstmal zu deinem hausarzt und lass dich über behandlungsformen aufklären. 
psychotherapieforen sind zwar ganz "nett", sollen aber eher informieren. eine behandlung übers internet ist sowieso nie möglich bei psychischen erkrankungen.
mein tipp, als chronisch depressive: 
verhaltenstherapie ist eig das beste bei chronischen depressionen. verhaltenspsychologen sind als solche in den gelben seiten gekennzeichnet, wenn nicht notfalls halt anrufen und nachhaken. 
wenn du noch fragen hast kannste mir ja ne pm schicken das seh ich am schnellsten.
viel glück.


----------



## Thront (6. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (6. November 2007)

hm

also meine 2 cents zu dem thema:
allgemein hilft:
- sich zwingen zu lächeln (so lächerlich das klingt)
- an die frische luft gehen
- in die sonne legen(solarium tuts auch ein wenig)
- sich die witzigsten hp's raussuchen die es gibt um viel zu lachen
- reden
- reden
- reden
- handeln

jeder hat unterschiedliche gründe einer depression und manchmal ist es tatsächlich eine hormonstörung
eine hormonelle depression kann mit gutem erfolg behandelt werden
psychische depressionen hängen aber sehr sehr stark von der mentalen stärke des betroffenen ab
man kommt nur mit viel kraft und energie wieder raus - und ohne hilfe geht es meist so oder so nicht

wer jemanden zum reden braucht oder so kann sich ja mal bei mir melden - per pm oder sonst wie
die anonymität des internets hat wenigstens den vorteil das man ungehindert reen kann ohne angst zu haben an oberflächlichkeiten zu scheitern

die wichtigste formel - aus eigener erfahrung - um rauszukommen ist:
realisieren - reden - handeln

salut


----------



## Schambambel (7. November 2007)

Alamor schrieb:


> Schön das es doch ernst genommen wird!



Hast ausnahmsweise Glück, dass ich grad keine Lust hab viele Worte zu machen. Aber mal ehrlich... wer, der wirklich solche Probleme hat (von wegen Selbstmordversuch etc.), würde sich an dämliche Foren wenden, statt an einen Spezialisten? Noch dazu auch an das Buffed-Forum... ha ha^^ In diesem Sinn: One for the money, Two for the show...

Btw: Weinerliche Mädchen und Selbstdarsteller mag nunmal niemand, könnte vielleicht der Grund sein, warum dich keiner leiden kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (7. November 2007)

> Hast ausnahmsweise Glück, dass ich grad keine Lust hab viele Worte zu machen. Aber mal ehrlich... wer, der wirklich solche Probleme hat (von wegen Selbstmordversuch etc.), würde sich an dämliche Foren wenden, statt an einen Spezialisten? Noch dazu auch an das Buffed-Forum... ha ha^^ In diesem Sinn: One for the money, Two for the show...





/signed


vollkommen richtig.


----------



## Alamor (7. November 2007)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Hast ausnahmsweise Glück, dass ich grad keine Lust hab viele Worte zu machen. Aber mal ehrlich... wer, der wirklich solche Probleme hat (von wegen Selbstmordversuch etc.), würde sich an dämliche Foren wenden, statt an einen Spezialisten? Noch dazu auch an das Buffed-Forum... ha ha^^ In diesem Sinn: One for the money, Two for the show...
> 
> Btw: Weinerliche Mädchen und Selbstdarsteller mag nunmal niemand, könnte vielleicht der Grund sein, warum dich keiner leiden kann.
> 
> ...



Hunderte von Menschen machen sowas täglich, weil sie einfach Angst vor dem Arzt oder sonstigem haben.
Außerdem wirkst du grade wie einer dieser Kiddies die ich am Anfang ansprach.
Das Leben besteht nicht nur aus Schwarz und Weiß. Es gibt sehr sehr viele Menschen denen es nicht gut geht, die das mit sich herumtragen und niemals irgendwen sagen. Sie haben Angst ausgelacht zu werden oder das zu erleben was sie schon mal erlebt haben. Das kann ich auch voll und ganz verstehen. In der heutigen Zeit gibt es nur "Normal" und "Freak". Diese einteilung ist echt hart. Beginnt ja schon in der Volksschule und zieht sich bis zum erwachsenen Alter hin. Viele werden auf diesem Wege selbst ihr Leben beenden und andere fressen es so lange in sich rein bis ihre "Feinde" drauf gehen werden durch jene Hand die sie einst verspotteten. Es gibt tatsächlich nur wenige Menschen die den Mut haben wirklich Hilfe zu suchen und sie auch zu konsultieren. Eine Studie die ich mal las sagte aus das das rund 9% wären die eine Hilfe benötigen würden.
Anonymer ist es dagegen im Internet auf speziellen Foren, die auch dementsprechend Moderiert werden. Hier ist es schon eher der Fall das jemand Hilfe sucht.

Und bitte lass ab jetzt deine abwertenten Kommentare bezüglich ernsthaften Themen.

Außerdem wollte ich nur mal in die Runde fragen wer den dieses Probleme der psychischen Instabilität hat. Wir können den Thread gerne schließen und die jenigen Personen schreiben mir eine PN. Ich diskutiere gerne über sowas, biete auch Hilfe an.

mfg
Alamor


----------



## RubenPlinius (7. November 2007)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Hast ausnahmsweise Glück, dass ich grad keine Lust hab viele Worte zu machen. Aber mal ehrlich... wer, der wirklich solche Probleme hat (von wegen Selbstmordversuch etc.), würde sich an dämliche Foren wenden, statt an einen Spezialisten? Noch dazu auch an das Buffed-Forum... ha ha^^ In diesem Sinn: One for the money, Two for the show...
> 
> Btw: Weinerliche Mädchen und Selbstdarsteller mag nunmal niemand, könnte vielleicht der Grund sein, warum dich keiner leiden kann.
> 
> ...



lol
machst einen auf auf schlau und heulst selber rum - solche leute liebe ich ja heiß
es ist vollkommen egal an wen man sich wendet hauptsache man macht in so einer lage den anfang und wendet sich endlich an jemanden
wer der erste ansprechpartner ist ist beinahe egal

also, lieber weniger selbstinszenieren schmbambel und brauchbares absondern anstatt den flame

wer nichts von diesem thread hält der kann ja ruhig stillschweigend seines weges ziehen - und selbst wenn es stimmen sollte dass es ein "fake" ist...man muss immer zuerst davon ausgehen dass soetwas ernst ist - genug menschen haben ja depressionen!
also... was ernsthaftes zu sagen: poste - nichts ernsthaftes: besser nicht posten

salut


----------



## Nillonde (7. November 2007)

Alamor schrieb:


> Hunderte von Menschen machen sowas täglich, weil sie einfach Angst vor dem Arzt oder sonstigem haben.




RICHTIG!!!
Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Bei meiner Mutter war es auch so schlimm. Sie hatte nach "dem großen Zusammenbruch" wie ich es jetzt mal nennen will nen dreimonatigen aufenthalt in ner Stationären Klinik und danach noch "Tageklinik" (Morgen hingehn, Nachmittags nach hause) und heute, so im nachhinein sagt sie,sie würde es nicht mehr so weit kommen lassen sondern sich Hilfe holen.

Ich denke das viele sich keine Hilfe holen liegt auch einfach daran das man sich von anderen die es nicht besser wissen, einige von diesen Exemplaren tummeln sich ja hier *parr beiuträge obendrüber schiel* gleich als plemplem abgestempelt wird. "Wiiie, du warst in der Nervenklinik?(bzw. eben Psychiater) Biste so irre?" Oder ähnliches muss man sich da teilweise anhören. Klar das man dfann Hemmungen hat, man will ja nicht als Geisteskrank abgestempelt werden!

Bei meiner Mutter auf dem Zimmer war eine Frau in meinem Alter, sie hat seit ihrer frühesten Kindheit regelmäßige Aufenthalte in der Klinik weil sie schwere chronische Depressionen hat.Sie und auch die andern Leute da, die waren/sind sicherlich nicht plemplem in der Birne. Bzw.sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester~ (7. November 2007)

ich bin superglücklich, weil ich diese scheiß welt einfach nicht mehr so ernst nehme, klappt wirklich :] auch wenns nicht einfach ist.


----------



## RubenPlinius (7. November 2007)

Jester~ schrieb:


> ich bin superglücklich, weil ich diese scheiß welt einfach nicht mehr so ernst nehme, klappt wirklich :] auch wenns nicht einfach ist.



ohne scheiß...das is aber die richtige einstellung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eredon (7. November 2007)

Alamor schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ist ein ernsteres Thema und eine ernst gemeinte Frage!
> 
> ...



Hi

Ich zähle nicht zu der Gruppe Leute, wenn du wirklich solche Probleme hast solltest du dich an entsprechende Stellen wenden und es nicht herunterspielen oder verdrängen. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich das über kurz oder lang schlimmer werden kann, wenn man nichts dagegen unternimmt.
Es gibt an vielen Unis die Möglichkeit anonym sich beraten zu lassen und zumindest erste Gespräche zu führen um festzustellen was man tun kann. Die Foren sind zwar eine nette Sache, allerdings sind es eben häufig nur Menschen dort die ebenfalls Probleme haben und die Foren dienen zum reinen Austausch (wie selbstmordgedanken.info und nein, dort verabredet man sich nicht kollektiven Selbstmord). Such dir lieber professionelle Hilfe, sowas ist sinnvoller.

Zum Thema sonst .. Glücklich sind die wenigsten Leute, man arrangiert sich bestenfalls mit dem Leben und den Umständen. Mir macht zwar mein Job viel Freude, allerdings ebenfalls Frust und ich persönlich bin aber mit meinem sonstigen Leben zufrieden, von glücklich kann aber nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## Alamor (7. November 2007)

Bitte bleiben wir beim Topic. Ich will hier keine Ratschläge. Davon bekomm ich schon so genug zu hören :-)

Ich könnte auch das Thema WoW Sucht einwerfen. Ob es das wirklich in der Art gibt wie es die Medien immer präsentieren.


----------



## Eredon (7. November 2007)

Dann solltest du es entsprechend auch dazu schreiben ....


----------



## die_Wahrheit (7. November 2007)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> ohne scheiß...das is aber die richtige einstellung!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö isses nicht, geht einfach Leuten ausm Weg die manche Sachen einfach nicht so ernst sehen wollen wie ihr, früher oder später werden die rosarote Brille Trottel eh kräftig aufs Maul fliegen und merken das die Welt nicht so einfach ist wie sies gerne hätten.


----------



## kargash (7. November 2007)

Alamor schrieb:


> Ich zb. bin so ein Typ. bin auch in x Psychotherapie Foren eingetragen. So wirklich helfen konnte mir noch nix. Nur ablenken, so wie WoW.



in wie weit lenkt dich wow denn ab??
ich finde,wie meine vorredner schon gesagt haben,es sinnvoller sich ärztliche hilfe zu suchen.
du brauchst auch keine angst haben,denn du bist auch nicht alleine,es gibt viele menschen,die zb zum pycholgen gehen.

wenn du eine therapie in angriff nimmst,muss du dir auch andere sachen wie wow zum ablenken suchen,wie zb laufen gehen oder spaziergänge

das mit den psychtherapie foren finde ich auch keine so gute idee
man sollte seine probleme nicht versuchen über das internet zu löse
es ist immer besser etwas einem menschen zu erzählen,der auch körperlich anwesend ist


----------



## RubenPlinius (7. November 2007)

Alamor schrieb:


> Bitte bleiben wir beim Topic. Ich will hier keine Ratschläge. Davon bekomm ich schon so genug zu hören :-)
> 
> Ich könnte auch das Thema WoW Sucht einwerfen. Ob es das wirklich in der Art gibt wie es die Medien immer präsentieren.



worum gehts hier dann? o_O

@ Die_Wahrheit
sterben tun wir alle - den einzigen unterschied den es gibt ist ob wir glücklich waren oder lieber alles so todernst sehen dass wir uns an nichts mehr erfreuen können
ich bin durchaus rationalist - aber wenn ich nicht auch glücklich bin dann macht das ganze keinen sinn - und alles tief ernst nehmen machts nur noch schlimmer
wenn ich jede beleidigung die mir widerfährt als zutiefst kränkend erfahre, dann macht mich das kaputt - wenn ich aber hingegen sagen kann "schwarm drüber" dann wird alles viel einfacher

und für alle die im selbstmitleid versinken und glauben die ganze welt ist gegen sie: schaut euch einmal in eurer näheren umgebung um - gibt es da wen dem ihr vielleicht einen kleinen gefallen/etwas gutes tun könnt? mir hat es in krisenzeiten immer gut getan wenn ich sehen konnte dass ich trotzdem noch anderen menschen helfen konnte...vielleicht hilft es euch ja auch

achja und zur wow sucht:
ja gibt es - wenn jeder hier mal ein wenig in sich hineinfühlt der wird einen ansatz von sucht finden - egal ob es wow, hdro, tr, saufen, liebe oder sonst etwas ist...für irgendeine sucht ist jeder offen und eine sucht kann einen schon mal in ein tiefes loch stürzen

salut=)


----------



## Nolamé (7. November 2007)

Nillonde schrieb:


> Ich denke das viele sich keine Hilfe holen liegt auch einfach daran das man sich von anderen die es nicht besser wissen, einige von diesen Exemplaren tummeln sich ja hier *parr beiuträge obendrüber schiel* gleich als plemplem abgestempelt wird. "Wiiie, du warst in der Nervenklinik?(bzw. eben Psychiater) Biste so irre?" Oder ähnliches muss man sich da teilweise anhören. Klar das man dfann Hemmungen hat, man will ja nicht als Geisteskrank abgestempelt werden!



/sign

Ich habe inzwischen meinen Weg zu einem Experten gefunden und mit dessen Hilfe geht es mir schon um Längen besser. In den letzten beiden Jahren bin ich durch ... ich nenns mal "menschliche Verluste" in ein fieses, schwarzes Loch gefallen und brauchte auch einige Zeit, bis ich mir Hilfe gesucht habe - erst im engen Freundeskreis, und dann jemand professionellen. 
Meine größte Angst davor war, dass man mich einfach nicht ernst nehmen ("Tolle Show") oder als komplett Banene abstempeln würde. Inzwischen bin ich aber wieder so weit, dass ich mich selbst etwas mögen kann, und ich mache meinen Weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Schambambel (oder wie auch immer), genau diese Sorte Leute sind die, die die Hemmungen, sich an jemanden zu wenden, um ein Vielfaches steigern. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Schambambel (7. November 2007)

Nolamé schrieb:


> @Schambambel (oder wie auch immer), genau diese Sorte Leute sind die, die die Hemmungen, sich an jemanden zu wenden, um ein Vielfaches steigern. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.



Mal wieder lustig, dass kaum einer liest, was ich wirklich schreibe. Folgendes geht jetzt nicht nur an dich, Solame... äh sorry, Nolame.
Erstens hab ich nirgends geschrieben, dass Alamor alles nur erfunden hat. Nur, dass ein Mensch, dem es wirklich schlecht geht, einen Spezialisten aufsuchen würde. Zweitens schreibt er irgendwo, dass er gar keine Hilfe will, also was soll der Thread? Drittens schreibt er selbst, dass sich Menschen von ihm abwenden, wenn er sie damit volltextet, wie scheisse es ihm doch geht. Oh Wonder... wer will sich in seiner Freizeit schon Depri-Gelalle anhören? Und viertens seh ich nicht, weshalb ich deiner Meinung nach dazu betrage, dass Depris keine professionelle Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen. Ihr weint euch hier gegenseitig ins Koma, drängt eure Probleme anderen auf und seid eingeschnappt, wenn jemand euren Blödsinn nicht mitmacht. Professionelle Hilfe zu bekommen ist gar kein Probem, aber nein, ihr macht lieber ein Drama draus. Und zwar so, dass es möglichst jeder mitbekommt. Dafür gibts von mir kein Verständnis und auch keine Schulter zum Ausheulen. 
Wenn ich mir überlege, dass es Leute gibt, die wirkliche Probleme haben, für die es keine so einfache Lösung gibt, kommt ihr mir wie armseelige Heuchler vor^^


----------



## RubenPlinius (7. November 2007)

die essenz deiner worte ist schon wahr - aber wie du es schreibst ist furchtbar kalt

freilich gibt es große probleme auf der welt - aber heißt dass jeder einzelne muss mit seinen wehwehchen alleine klarkommen? vielleicht brauchen manche menschen nun mal die schulter anderer - und solange andere die schulter hinhalten ist das auch okay

also weswegen die aufregung, blästigt dich ja keiner


----------



## Schambambel (7. November 2007)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> aber wie du es schreibst ist furchtbar kalt



Das bin nicht ich, das ist die Welt im Allgemeinen. 

Edit: Ich formulier es anders: Worte, die einem nicht gefallen, klingen nie besonders warm. Das geht jedem so.


----------



## RubenPlinius (7. November 2007)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Das bin nicht ich, das ist die Welt im Allgemeinen.
> 
> Edit: Ich formulier es anders: Worte, die einem nicht gefallen, klingen nie besonders warm. Das geht jedem so.



wer glaubt, dass die ganze welt kalt ist hat lediglich ihre wärme nicht erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gefallen ist so relativ...mir ist es ziemlich egal, doch ich fürchte dass sich manche durch deine worte halt nicht sonderlich bestärkt fühlen aus ihrer schwarzmalerei herauszukommen

aber ganz ehrlich...wenn der TE keine hilfe will warum wird der thread eröffnet? weiß doch jeder für sich wenn er depri is und wenn ned ^^

anfängliche hilfe kann jeder mensch bieten, da machen auf foren sinn - langfristig kann aber nur ein professioneller helfen, da gibt es keine diskussion

salut


----------



## Thront (7. November 2007)

hab was rausgekramt :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




echt sorry lorille......ich musste es einfach benutzen...


achso: 



> aber ganz ehrlich...wenn der TE keine hilfe will warum wird der thread eröffnet? weiß doch jeder für sich wenn er depri is und wenn ned ^^



is das dein ernst ??? der kleine steckt mitten in der pubertät, n bisschen selbstmitleid hier, n bisschen da..
In ein paar jahren sind dann die pickel weg, man hatte den ersten geschlechtsverkehr, ist nicht mehr "pubertätsdepressiv" und die welt is wieder prima !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nolamé (7. November 2007)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> gefallen ist so relativ...mir ist es ziemlich egal, doch ich fürchte dass sich manche durch deine worte halt nicht sonderlich bestärkt fühlen aus ihrer schwarzmalerei herauszukommen


danke, genau das wollte ich damit sagen. 



Thront schrieb:


> is das dein ernst ??? der kleine steckt mitten in der pubertät, n bisschen selbstmitleid hier, n bisschen da..
> In ein paar jahren sind dann die pickel weg, man hatte den ersten geschlechtsverkehr, ist nicht mehr "pubertätsdepressiv" und die welt is wieder prima !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soweit ich mitbekommen hab, gehts hier darum, _wer_ depressiv ist oder psychische Probleme hat, und nicht dass _er_ unbedingt psychische Probleme hat, er hat sich nur als Beispiel genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alamor (7. November 2007)

Ist TE etwa Thread ersteller? Wenn ja. Ähm. Nur mal so zur Info. Ich bin 19, hatte schon Sex und auch kein Problem im zweisamkeitsumgang mit Frauen.
Meinte hier wer ich sei in der Pupertät? *lacht* Nicht jeder mit psychischen und depressions problemen ist gleich 14 oder 15. Gibt auch genug ältere Menschen die einfach nicht mehr mit der Welt fertig werden. Zb. kenne ich zwei Menschen die sind so um die 40, dachten schon öfter an Selbstmord und haben sehr große Panikattacken. Nehmen aber Medikamente und waren teilweise schon in der Klinik. Als irre hat sie noch keiner bezeichnet. Das wäre nämlich auch was ganz anderes.

Manche die hier rein schreiben, scheint mir, haben keine Ahnung was sie überhaupt schreiben. Entweder zu wenig Erfahrung mit dieser Thematik oder einfach nur kiddie. (wie ich kiddies bei ernsthaften Themen hasse)

lg Alamor


----------



## Alamor (7. November 2007)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Mal wieder lustig, dass kaum einer liest, was ich wirklich schreibe. Folgendes geht jetzt nicht nur an dich, Solame... äh sorry, Nolame.
> Erstens hab ich nirgends geschrieben, dass Alamor alles nur erfunden hat. Nur, dass ein Mensch, dem es wirklich schlecht geht, einen Spezialisten aufsuchen würde. Zweitens schreibt er irgendwo, dass er gar keine Hilfe will, also was soll der Thread? Drittens schreibt er selbst, dass sich Menschen von ihm abwenden, wenn er sie damit volltextet, wie scheisse es ihm doch geht. Oh Wonder... wer will sich in seiner Freizeit schon Depri-Gelalle anhören? Und viertens seh ich nicht, weshalb ich deiner Meinung nach dazu betrage, dass Depris keine professionelle Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen. Ihr weint euch hier gegenseitig ins Koma, drängt eure Probleme anderen auf und seid eingeschnappt, wenn jemand euren Blödsinn nicht mitmacht. Professionelle Hilfe zu bekommen ist gar kein Probem, aber nein, ihr macht lieber ein Drama draus. Und zwar so, dass es möglichst jeder mitbekommt. Dafür gibts von mir kein Verständnis und auch keine Schulter zum Ausheulen.
> Wenn ich mir überlege, dass es Leute gibt, die wirkliche Probleme haben, für die es keine so einfache Lösung gibt, kommt ihr mir wie armseelige Heuchler vor^^



Ist irgenwie schon negative Kritik. Schon mal daran gedacht das manche Menschen einfach Angst haben zum Arzt zu gehen und deswegen Auswege und Notlösungen suchen? Außerdem. Ich höre mir gerne Probleme anderer Menschen an. Hatte noch nie ein Problem damit oder war genervt. Und noch was. Es gibt genug Menschen für die es nicht so eine "einfache Lösung" (einfach ist schon ein witz..*lacht* man merkt das du dich nicht auskennst) gibt....stimmt schon. Das sind die die sich umbringen.


----------



## Thront (7. November 2007)

ui in der tat meinte puPertät--- aber das werd ich nie lernen, schreibe ich schon immer falsch...

bleibe trotzdem dabei: geh zu deinem hausarzt und rede mit dem über deine probleme (von eingewachsener vorhaut bis zum mobbing) der erklärt dir mittel und wege zur besserung. in nem forum für ONLINE-GAMES brauchst du dich nicht wundern wenn dumme kerls wie ich dich für ne absolut geltungsbedürftige vollwurst halten.

richtig so! ausserdem: 

hör auf mit diesem

"Schon mal daran gedacht das manche Menschen einfach Angst haben zum Arzt zu gehen und deswegen Auswege und Notlösungen suchen?"


ist heute "gutmensch-tag" ? ne, bei mir nich, genauso wie bei 6,9 milliarden anderen menschen auf der welt-
wer kein arsch in der hose hat soll sich einen wachsen lassen, sonst hat er verloren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  verlierer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schambambel (7. November 2007)

Alamor schrieb:


> Ist irgenwie schon negative Kritik. Schon mal daran gedacht das manche Menschen einfach Angst haben zum Arzt zu gehen und deswegen Auswege und Notlösungen suchen? Außerdem. Ich höre mir gerne Probleme anderer Menschen an. Hatte noch nie ein Problem damit oder war genervt. Und noch was. Es gibt genug Menschen für die es nicht so eine "einfache Lösung" (einfach ist schon ein witz..*lacht* man merkt das du dich nicht auskennst) gibt....stimmt schon. Das sind die die sich umbringen.



Du hast Schiss dich einem Arzt (mit Schweigepflicht etc.) anzuvertrauen, aber im Internet erzählst jedem von deinen Problemen? Das ist ja wohl das Blödeste, dass ich seit langem gehört hab. Und mal so nebenbei, ich fang sicher nicht an mich zu schämen, weil ich kein Depri bin... ...rofl??? Und hört auf, anderen immer mit euren dämlichen Selbstmorddrohungen ein schlechtes Gewissen machen zu wollen. Machts richtig oder lasst es bleiben, aber immer dieses Mitleidgebettel. Erbärmlich!

Kleines Ratespiel:
Trifft ein Depri eine heulende Frau in einer Selbsthilfegruppe. Der Depri frägt: "Was haben Sie denn, gute Frau?" Antwortet die Frau: "Mein Mann ist gestorben, die Lebensversicherung zahlt nicht, ich hab zwei kleine Kinder, 60.000€ Schulden und übermorgen kommt der Gerichtsvollzieher. Und wegen welchen Problemen sind Sie hier?" Sagt der Depri: "Ouh sehr sehr schlimm... ich bin gaaaanz arg traurig und will nicht mehr leben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "

Mit einem der beiden hät ich Mitleid. Wers errät kann bekommt einen Keks.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (8. November 2007)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Kleines Ratespiel:
> Trifft ein Depri eine heulende Frau in einer Selbsthilfegruppe. Der Depri frägt: "Was haben Sie denn, gute Frau?" Antwortet die Frau: "Mein Mann ist gestorben, die Lebensversicherung zahlt nicht, ich hab zwei kleine Kinder, 60.000€ Schulden und übermorgen kommt der Gerichtsvollzieher. Und wegen welchen Problemen sind Sie hier?" Sagt der Depri: "Ouh sehr sehr schlimm... ich bin gaaaanz arg traurig und will nicht mehr leben!
> 
> 
> ...



lol, das beispiel find ich genial^^ (weils im endeffekt stimmt)
aber trotzdem darf man nicht vergessen dass der depressive nichts desto trotz ein problem hat und hilfe verdient hat

btw du hast mitleid mit der frau, krieg ich den keks? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nillonde (8. November 2007)

Alamor schrieb:


> Bitte bleiben wir beim Topic. Ich will hier keine Ratschläge. Davon bekomm ich schon so genug zu hören :-)
> 
> Ich könnte auch das Thema WoW Sucht einwerfen. Ob es das wirklich in der Art gibt wie es die Medien immer präsentieren.




Jaaaaaaaaaa gibts!
Hab ich selber erlebt.
Ich war in einem Forum, große Community mit über 1000 Mitglieder. Die Administratorin von dem Forum hat sich immer gekümmert, war auch beim Usertreffen, dann hat sie angefangen WoW zu spielen und seit dem ward sie in ihrem Forum und im Chat nie mehr gesehen. Bis heute nicht...



Nolamé schrieb:


> Meine größte Angst davor war, dass man mich einfach nicht ernst nehmen ("Tolle Show") oder als komplett Banene abstempeln würde. Inzwischen bin ich aber wieder so weit, dass ich mich selbst etwas mögen kann, und ich mache meinen Weg.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen.


----------



## Huntara (8. November 2007)

@Alamor:

Erstmal find ich es klasse, das Du das Thema offen in einem Forum ansprichst, wo sehr viel Kritik geübt wird.

Ich selber war nach der Scheidung meiner Eltern und dem Tod meines besten Freundes zeitweise sehr depressiv. Um damit umgehen zu können, hab ich mich auch selbst verletzt. 
Es gab aber irgendwann einen Punkt, wo ich mich wieder berappeln konnte. Natürlich war das schwer, aber so wie damals, wollte ich einfach nicht mehr sein.
Auch Du wirst Deinen Weg finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

@Schambambel:

Dieser thread steht nicht dafür da, weil Alamor Hilfe möchte. Helfen kann er nur sich selbst, in dem er die "nötigen" Schritte macht. Dieser thread ist dafür da, um einfach seine Erfahrungen auszutauschen. 

Vielleicht sollte man auch mal bedenken, das es jemanden peinlich ist zu einem Arzt zu gehen, weil man wieder Angst davor hat, als "negativ" abgestempelt zu werden.


----------



## Schambambel (8. November 2007)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> lol, das beispiel find ich genial^^ (weils im endeffekt stimmt)
> aber trotzdem darf man nicht vergessen dass der depressive nichts desto trotz ein problem hat und hilfe verdient hat
> 
> btw du hast mitleid mit der frau, krieg ich den keks?
> ...



*Keks rüberreich* War doch gar nicht so schwer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sollte auch nur nahelegen, dass Problem nicht gleich Problem ist.

Ich hab eh schon alles gesagt und werd mich mal in nen anderen Thread verkrümeln. Hier sind mir einige deutlich zu negativ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alamor (8. November 2007)

Schambambel schrieb:


> *Keks rüberreich* War doch gar nicht so schwer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und deinetwegen wurde es sogar aggresiv.

Ich weiß nicht wo das Problem des Threads bestand/besteht. Es sollte nur eine Diskussion sein. Naja, das ist wohl das Problem das jeder Thread hat.


----------



## Huntara (8. November 2007)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Hast ausnahmsweise Glück, dass ich grad keine Lust hab viele Worte zu machen. Aber mal ehrlich... wer, der wirklich solche Probleme hat (von wegen Selbstmordversuch etc.), würde sich an dämliche Foren wenden, statt an einen Spezialisten? Noch dazu auch an das Buffed-Forum... ha ha^^ In diesem Sinn: One for the money, Two for the show...
> 
> Btw: Weinerliche Mädchen und Selbstdarsteller mag nunmal niemand, könnte vielleicht der Grund sein, warum dich keiner leiden kann.
> 
> ...



Sorry, den thread hab ich jetzt erst gelesen, weil mich interessierte, was Du denn als erstes mal gepostet hast und ich muss sagen: Du bist ja sowas von unten durch bei mir....Du solltest echt Forumverbot auf alle Zeit kriegen. 

Mach Dir echt mal Gedanken darüber, was Du für ein Mist von Dir gibst. Da kann man nur von Glück reden, das Du zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht viel Lust hattest viel zu schreiben, also *winke winke*, adios und so Tüte....


----------



## Níght06 (8. November 2007)

Also ich fresse alles in mich rein, bin eher ein einzelgänger geworden im laufe der Zeit.


----------



## Grishnagh (8. November 2007)

Thront, bei Typen wie Dir geht mir das Messer im Sack auf! Keine Ahnung, wie es ist depressiv zu sein (oder ähnliche unschöne Veranlagungen zu haben), aber das Maul aufreissen und lästern. Du bist auch einer von denen, die Leute treten die schon am Boden liegen, heh?
Zitat: "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten"
Mal ehrlich, wennste nichts vernünftiges zu sagen hast, lass es bleiben!




Egal, back to Topic, ich bin auch kein Glücksbärchen. War auch 'ne Zeitlang in Therapie, hat gut geholfen und ich kann jedem nur empfehlen ebenfalls professionelle Hilfe einzuholen, wenn man welche braucht. Gibt da, wenn ich mich nicht irre, 'ne Statistik, die aussagt, dass Selbsttötung (häufig aufgrund unbehandelter Depressionen) mit eine der häufigsten Todesursachen in den meisten Industrienationen ist. Sollte man mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Nolamé (8. November 2007)

Auch wenn ich mir jetzt schon beinahe selbst blöd vorkomme, in so einen Thread zu posten - ich machs trotzdem.

Dieser Thread soll dafür da sein, mal zu ERZÄHLEN; WAS MAN SELBST GEHABT HAT, WAS GEHOLFEN HAT, UND WAS VIELLEICHT NICHT! Es geht nicht darum, dass man Selbstmitleid heucheln will oder sonstiges! Meine Güte, wenn ihr keine Lust habt, andere Leute zu bemitleiden (und ich hab ja grad schon gesagt, darum gehts hier nicht), dann müsst ihr drauftreten? Wenn mir Leute in WoW auf den Keks gehen, setz ich die auf meine Ignore-Liste und fang mit denen nicht ellenlange Diskussionen an, dass sie ja so furchtbar rumnerven mit ihrem Gejammer...

Naja, der Klügere gibt nach -.- Jedenfalls war das hier mein letzter Eintrag in diesem Thread, auch wenn ich eine Diskussion unter diesem Topic eigentlich interessant gefunden hätte (zumal das Forum "Gott und die Welt" heißt -> hier kann über alles diskutiert werden...)

Schade sag ich da nur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grishnagh (8. November 2007)

Soso, Erzieher, wie? Sozialwesen, ja? Also, zumindest wenn das in dem anderen Thread stimmt. Man, dann tun mir die Menschen, die Dich abbekommen, wirklich leid...da würde ich sagen: Beruf verfehlt.

Und im Übrigen, keiner hier behauptet, dass es NUR ihm so schlecht geht und allen anderen prächtig. Junge, Du hast keine Ahnung. Warst Du schonmal depressiv? Nein? Schon gewusst: depressiv ist man nicht aus Langeweile, oder um sich zu profilieren. Ist 'ne offiziell anerkannte Krankheit, zum großen Teil sogar erblich. Aber was weiß ich schon, hab' ja nicht die geringste Ahnung, um was es geht. Deswegen setze ich Dich jetzt auf meine mentale Ignore-List und lasse Dich von Deinem hohen Ross große Reden schwingen, oh allwissender Über-Durchblicker! Ich bin Staub, ich bin Asche, ich bin unwürdig.


----------



## Nillonde (9. November 2007)

Und nun beruhigen wir uns alle wieder und spielen brav miteinander im Sandkasten...

Lasst euch doch nicht so anheizen und legt jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage.


----------



## Thorgun (9. November 2007)

Depression kann man nicht mit "sich unglücklich fühlen" vergleichen, Depression ist eine ernstzunehmende Krankheit.

Ich kann auch nicht von mir behaupten das alles wunderbar läuft, jeder hat so seine Probleme im Leben, aber ist deshalb nicht depressiv.

Ich kann dir auch nur raten, dir Hilfe zu holen.

Ich war Zivi in einer Psychatrie, zwar nur technischer Dienst, aber ich hab trotzdem genug mit bekommen.

Ich hab wirklich kaputte Leute auf der Tagesklinik gesehen, von der geschlossenen red ich jetzt mal nicht, weil ich nicht glaube das das bei dir nötig wäre.

Jedenfalls wurden diese "kaputten" Leute wirklich gut behandelt und spazierten da nach ein paar Monaten selbstbewusst wieder raus.


----------



## Tikume (9. November 2007)

Thronts Ergüsse habe ich editiert, den Rest würde ich bitten wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzufinden.


----------



## Nolamé (9. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Thronts Ergüsse habe ich editiert, den Rest würde ich bitten wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzufinden.


Dann setz ich hier doch nochmal ein ernstgemeintes Danke rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alamor (9. November 2007)

Nolamé schrieb:


> Dann setz ich hier doch nochmal ein ernstgemeintes Danke rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ich entschuldige mich für meinen Ausbruch (den ich aber dennoch für angemessen halte)


----------



## Schambambel (9. November 2007)

Bevors Ärger gibt...


----------



## RubenPlinius (9. November 2007)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Rofl, wie blöd muss man eigentlich sein, um den Edit eines Forenmods nicht zu erkennen, selbst wenn ers dazu schreibt? Geilere Eigentore hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen^^ happy.gif
> 
> Edit: Nein, dass konnte ich mir jetzt wirklich nicht verkneifen, Tikume.



leidest du unter irgendeiner krankheit dass du nicht erkennst was in zeitlicher reihenfolge passiert?
zb ich hatte meinen comment geschrieben wie noch das original dastand - und tikume hat ebenfalls das zitat editiert damit kein rest übrigbleibt

junge, langsam kommst du mir etwas soziopathisch edit: oder eher cholerisch vor, ganz ehrlich rofl^^

edit: aus angst editiert, schambambel? wie lieb^^


----------



## Schambambel (9. November 2007)

Der kam nur ein Paar Minuten vor Tikume. Halt ich also für sehr unwahrscheinlich^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: Hät ich Angst wär ich doch hier genau richtig oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nillonde (9. November 2007)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Der kam nur ein Paar Minuten vor Tikume. Halt ich also für sehr unwahrscheinlich^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Angst/Angstzustände ist was anderes als Depressivität. Guckst du Wikipedia oder beim Arzt deines Vertrauens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schambambel (9. November 2007)

Nillonde schrieb:


> ..oder beim Arzt deines Vertrauens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den hab ich ja nicht nötig. Aber falls doch mal... ICH... werd hingehen^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(... und nicht andere mit dämlichen Threads nerven^^) pssst...


----------



## RubenPlinius (9. November 2007)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Der kam nur ein Paar Minuten vor Tikume. Halt ich also für sehr unwahrscheinlich^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du wärest vermutlich in einer gruppentherapie richtig
aber weißt du was, lieber schambambel, das einzige was mir übrig bleibt ist zu akzeptieren wie du bist, ich heiße es nicht gut, ich finde es nicht amüsant und ich finde es nicht korrekt...aber so egal dir das ist...mir bist du ebenso egal
aber das ändert an einem nichts: ich bete einfach dass dir ein mensch begegnet der dir ein wenig die augen öffnet und dich das schöne der welt sehen lässt ohne dass du mit bitterkeit, neid, zynismus und maskierter aggressivität reagieren musst
ich bete für dein wohl und für deine zukunft
hab ein schönes leben schambambel


----------



## Schambambel (9. November 2007)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> hab ein schönes leben schambambel



Danke^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (9. November 2007)

Schambambel schrieb:


> *Keks rüberreich* War doch gar nicht so schwer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ähm, wolltest Du Dich nicht verkrümeln Schwabbel-Schwambel? Also, tschöööööööööö..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schambambel (9. November 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Ähm, wolltest Du Dich nicht verkrümeln Schwabbel-Schwambel? Also, tschöööööööööö.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt hast du aber meine Gefühle verletzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hast mich wirklich gar nicht mehr lieb?


----------



## Nillonde (9. November 2007)

> Den hab ich ja nicht nötig. Aber falls doch mal... ICH... werd hingehen^^ happy.gif
> 
> (... und nicht andere mit dämlichen Threads nerven^^) pssst...



Ich war gerade mal auf der Suche nach etwas, um zu schauen ob sich mein Verdacht bestätigt (haste gut versteckt... und: nö ich verrat nicht was ich gesucht hab).
Aber ich bin auf das Buffedprofilfoto gestoßen.

Solltest du das aufm Bild sein das lass dir gesagt sein das du, meiner Meinung nach, sehr wohl Probleme hast.
Ich find diese ganze Emo-Bewegung nämlich total plemplem.
Kollektives Gleichaussehen, Scheiße-fühlen und ritzen. Ganz toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Achtung Ironie!)

Ich kann von mir sehr stolz sagen das ich immer so viel Selbstbewusstsein hatte (bzw. noch immer habe) nie diese "Sei so wie alle sind und schwimm mit dem Strom"-Dinger mitgemacht habe, sondern ausen vor stand und für mich selber entschieden habe was ich gut finde und was nicht.
Übrigens hat es auch viel mit Erziehung zu tun ob man dieses Selbstbewusstsein hat oder nicht (Nicht NUR, aber es ist eine Grundlage!).

Den Sinn dieses Threads hast du immer noch nicht verstanden... leider.


----------



## RubenPlinius (9. November 2007)

Nillonde schrieb:


> Ich war gerade mal auf der Suche nach etwas, um zu schauen ob sich mein Verdacht bestätigt (haste gut versteckt... und: nö ich verrat nicht was ich gesucht hab).
> Aber ich bin auf das Buffedprofilfoto gestoßen.
> 
> Solltest du das aufm Bild sein das lass dir gesagt sein das du, meiner Meinung nach, sehr wohl Probleme hast.
> ...



grundsätzlich stimm ich dir absolut zu, nillonde - ich persönlich bin auch gegen massenbewegungen, allerdings finde ich es jetzt nicht unbedingt gerecht über emos herzuziehen nur um etwas zu haben um über schambambel herzuziehen...das ist, so schwer mir das fällt es zu sagen, bild zeitungs niveau
wenn die kinder emo sein wollen warum nicht - solange sie nicht die schlagader längs ritzen und sonst relativ lieb sind...hab selber cousins und cousinen die emo sind...ja und, wayne is ne phase, sowas hat jeder
das schambambel natürlich etwas über das ziel schießt mit seiner art, daran gibts keine diskussion, aber bei aller gegenwehr denke ich ist es falsch gegen unbeteiligte auszuschalgen
aber wie gesagt, in der essenz stimm ich der hunder prozentig zu, nillonde, sehr gut gesagt!

salut


----------



## Schambambel (9. November 2007)

Nillonde schrieb:


> Ich war gerade mal auf der Suche nach etwas, um zu schauen ob sich mein Verdacht bestätigt (haste gut versteckt... und: nö ich verrat nicht was ich gesucht hab).
> Aber ich bin auf das Buffedprofilfoto gestoßen.
> 
> Solltest du das aufm Bild sein das lass dir gesagt sein das du, meiner Meinung nach, sehr wohl Probleme hast.
> ...



Du hast mich enttarnt! Ich schreib unter meine "echten" Fotos immer Sätze wie: "Emo. It's like Goth, just for pussies." Genial kombiniert, muss ich dir zugestehen^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nillonde (9. November 2007)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> grundsätzlich stimm ich dir absolut zu, nillonde - ich persönlich bin auch gegen massenbewegungen, allerdings finde ich es jetzt nicht unbedingt gerecht über emos herzuziehen nur um etwas zu haben um über schambambel herzuziehen...das ist, so schwer mir das fällt es zu sagen, bild zeitungs niveau




Nana, so hab ich das nicht gemeint! Ich will nicht über Schambambel herziehen! Das ist Kindergartenniveau und darauf lass ich mich nicht herab, ich hab besseres zu tun als mir Themen zu suchen mit denen ich über andere herziehen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Es ist meine echte Meinung zum Thema Emo, wem sie nicht passt hat halt Pech. Und das ist keineswegs eine Meinung von jemandem die sich mit Thema Emo nicht beschäftigt hat.

Ich könnte jetzt ganz meine Erfahrungen und meine komplette tiefgründige Meinung zu Emos darlegen, aber das tue ich nicht weil:
- es nicht in dieses Thema gehört
- es unfair wäre gegenüber denen die mit mir darüber geredet haben und die ich kenne und sich hier nicht dazu äusern könnten




> Du hast mich enttarnt! Ich schreib unter meine "echten" Fotos immer Sätze wie: "Emo. It's like Goth, just for pussies." Genial kombiniert, muss ich dir zugestehen^^



Ups... den Satz hab ich gar nicht gelesen, war mir viel zu pixelig. Hab nur das Bild gesehen. Okay hat sich dann erledigt. Mein Fehler.


----------



## RubenPlinius (9. November 2007)

dann bitt ich um pardon, wenn ich dir eventuell zu nahe getreten bin
wollt nur vorsicht walten lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijalet (9. November 2007)

Ich hatte eine sehr starke depressive phase in meiner Schulzeit (8 Jahre her) und jeder hatte mich damals verarscht, nachdem ich dann mal was zurückgegeben hab wurde ich fast von der Schule geschmissen wegen Körperverletzung , damit begann es dann ich habe stundenlang im bett gesessen und nachgedacht wie unfair alles ist, nach 3 Monaten habe ich mich nur mehr zurückgezogen ging nicht mehr in die Schule oder sonstiges. Ich wurde dann von einem Arzt behandelt und kam in eine Gruppe gegen solche Sachen, dort habe ich andere Freunde gefunden und jetzt sind wir die besten Kumpels und alle wieder voll ins Leben integriert,
Solltest es vll mal mit ner Therapie versuchen dass hilft.


----------



## Alamor (9. November 2007)

Nijalet schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine sehr starke depressive phase in meiner Schulzeit (8 Jahre her) und jeder hatte mich damals verarscht, nachdem ich dann mal was zurückgegeben hab wurde ich fast von der Schule geschmissen wegen Körperverletzung , damit begann es dann ich habe stundenlang im bett gesessen und nachgedacht wie unfair alles ist, nach 3 Monaten habe ich mich nur mehr zurückgezogen ging nicht mehr in die Schule oder sonstiges. Ich wurde dann von einem Arzt behandelt und kam in eine Gruppe gegen solche Sachen, dort habe ich andere Freunde gefunden und jetzt sind wir die besten Kumpels und alle wieder voll ins Leben integriert,
> Solltest es vll mal mit ner Therapie versuchen dass hilft.



Hmm...Also zum Thema Schulzeit fällt mir noch ein das ich in der Hauptschule (3te und 4te Klasse) sehr oft den Kranken gespielt hatte, weil ich so um die Zeit sehr häufig von meinen Mitschülern verarscht wurde (einer hat mir sogar zwei finger gebrochen) Für den habe ich sogar noch gelogen damit er nicht angezeigt wird bzw. seine Eltern. Gedankt hat er mir das nie, sondern eher noch einen versuch gestartet. Der hat aber nicht funktioniert.
Jedenfalls ist meine Oma ca. 3 mal gestorben Schätze ich (einmal wirklich) und ich hatte sehr sehr sehr oft "Bauchweh". In der vierten gings am Ende wieder einigermaßen da ich nicht mehr richtig darauf reagiert habe und es eher in mich rein gefressen hab. Wurde still, zurückhaltend und fast unsichtbar. So gehts auch bis jetzt noch teilweise um ja nicht wirklich aufzufallen. Trotzdem bin ich in vielen Sachen etwas besser als der Durchschnitt und so falle ich trotzdem wieder auf. In der Berufsschule hab ich das erste mal erlebt das sowas gelobt wird. War ne schönerer und entspannte Zeit. obwohl ich nur die ganze Zeit Referate machen musste (die ich aufgrund meine Eintönigkeit in Gestik, Mimik und STimmlage sehr schlecht rüber bringen kann) habe ich immer Sehr guten erfolg gehabt. egal...

Ich hab so mitbekommen das das mit dem Hänseln, auslachen, Körperverletzungen immer mehr zunimmt, das die Therapeuten überfordert mit den Massen an Menschen/Kindern sind die zu ihm kommen. Ich finde das ist wie eine neue Pest im Bereich der Seele.


----------



## RubenPlinius (9. November 2007)

Alamor schrieb:


> obwohl ich nur die ganze Zeit Referate machen musste (die ich aufgrund meine Eintönigkeit in Gestik, Mimik und STimmlage sehr schlecht rüber bringen kann) habe ich immer Sehr guten erfolg gehabt. egal...



naja...aber soetwas ist etwas, das man relativ leicht mit übung erlernen kann

und zu den henseleien: ja, kinder können gfraster sein... und ganz ehrlich den jungen hätte ich an deiner stelle angezeigt, aber naja...

mir bleibt eigentlich nicht mehr viel zu sagen außer, dass du dich deinen dämonen wirst stellen müssen, denn eine andere chance seh ich nicht
wie du dich ihnen stellst, das bleibt dir überlassen - sei es eine therapie, ein offenes gespräch oder expressionistische kunst aber wenn du es weiter in dich hineinfrisst, darfst du dich nicht wundern wenn es nicht besser wird

liegt dir religion? manchen liegt das zur besserung, manche machts aber auch depressiv...von daher ist das ne sache die man ausprobieren sollte

ja...das wärs eigentlich so von mir mehr glaub ich fällt mir nimmer ein^^
aber ja, ganz vergessen, du willst ja keinen rat sondern nur wissen wems auch dreckig geht (wenn ich den thread grund nun endlich verstanden habe^^)

salut


----------



## Huntara (9. November 2007)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du aber meine Gefühle verletzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nachdem, was ich von Dir lesen musste, nö! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Du kannst das ja ändern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nolamé (9. November 2007)

btw: ich kann diesen Thread wieder betreten *freu* ^^


Alamor schrieb:


> Ich hab so mitbekommen das das mit dem Hänseln, auslachen, Körperverletzungen immer mehr zunimmt, das die Therapeuten überfordert mit den Massen an Menschen/Kindern sind die zu ihm kommen. Ich finde das ist wie eine neue Pest im Bereich der Seele.


Da kann ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen, ich hab schon oft mitbekommen, dass Leute, die eine Therapie wirklich dringend bräuchten, einfach keinen Platz bei einem Arzt bekommen. Alle Plätze belegt bzw. die nehmen nur noch "Stammkunden" auf. Schon traurig sowas, hoffentlich ändert sich das in Zukunft... Ich hätte nur bedingt Lust, auf einen Therapieplatz ein halbes oder sogar ganzes Jahr zu warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (9. November 2007)

Naja, aber dennoch, wenn man wirklich Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen möchte, bekommt man auch Hilfe. Es ist nur die Frage ob man es bezahlen kann, denn ohne Nachweis eines Arztes wird die Krankenkasse nichts übernehmen, bzw. einen Teil bezahlen.


----------



## ZAM (9. November 2007)

Ich hab auch noch ein paar Beiträge entfernt - seid lieb zueinander beim Diskutieren. Ich möchte ungern Beiträge schließen.


----------



## Trambolin (10. November 2007)

hmm ich hab iwie das selbe Problem nur umgekehrt^^

Ich bin fast immer sau gut drauf und lache über so ziemlich alles, weshalb ich auch das eine oder andere Problem habe (schule) vielleicht kann mir da auch jemand helfen^^


----------



## Huntara (10. November 2007)

Trambolin schrieb:


> hmm ich hab iwie das selbe Problem nur umgekehrt^^
> 
> Ich bin fast immer sau gut drauf und lache über so ziemlich alles, weshalb ich auch das eine oder andere Problem habe (schule) vielleicht kann mir da auch jemand helfen^^




Damit verstehe ich Dein Problem nicht? Meinst Du, das Leute Dich wegen Deiner guten Laune beneiden oder wie darf ich das verstehn? Erklär mal bitte genauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

@Zam:

Danke!


----------



## Nillonde (10. November 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Damit verstehe ich Dein Problem nicht? Meinst Du, das Leute Dich wegen Deiner guten Laune beneiden oder wie darf ich das verstehn? Erklär mal bitte genauer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich weis wie er es meint.
Man komm dann auch oft so rüber als ob man Dinge die ernst sind, nicht ernst nimmt. Oder wenn man nie betroffen ist von schlimmen dingen wird man als gefühllos, herzlos und kalt abgestempelt obwohl man es (wahrscheinlich) nicht ist.

Ich hatte auch mal so eine Situation. Das is echt schlimm.
Bei ihm sind es, denke ich mal, die Hormone. Hört sich blöd an ich weis. Aber ich denke schon das es daran liegt. Mein Bruder hatte diese "Sonnenschein"Phase auch. Wenns allerdings nicht vorbei geht sollte man sich mal ernsthaft Gedanken machen.


----------



## Rifaen (20. November 2007)

Ich hatte auch schon mehrere depressive Phasen (2?  3?), ich habe sogar zweimal an Selbstmord gedacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin nicht zum Arzt gegangen oder zu Freunden, sondern habe miene Probleme in Kurzgeschichten aufgeschrieben. Das Ergebnis war, dass es mir danach deutlich besser ging. Also: Wem das Schreiben liegt, sollte es mal ausprobieren!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

